# Success Rates



## janieliz (Jul 25, 2014)

Hi,
I am very new to all this and so please forgive my ignorance! I have been looking at different success rates - I am based in the north east at the moment but travel up and down to London quite a lot. I have seen that at Zita West they have really good success rates, whilst the some of the clinics near me seem to be much lower. I am not sure whether Zita West treats single women, I couldn't see on the website mention on it apart from an evening talk on this. Her success rates were 59% for my category 35 - 37, whilst the clinics near me are considerably lower, 27%. Why is this? 

Thanks
Jane


----------



## jefnerf (Aug 28, 2012)

No idea I'm at QEH in Gateshead where I think the success rates for DIUI is 16%


----------



## janieliz (Jul 25, 2014)

Thanks for reply, I live quite near there. Are you self-funded? How are you finding it there?


----------



## jefnerf (Aug 28, 2012)

I am self-funded (can email you a price list if you like)

I love it there, the nurses are all so lovely.  They use an american sperm bank though.


----------



## janieliz (Jul 25, 2014)

That would be great if you could, thanks.


----------



## indekiwi (Dec 23, 2008)

Janieliz, success rates depend on a lot of things.  


Some clinics only accept women with very good FSH / AMH results to begin with - i.e., they don't accept difficult cases, and so their statistics are skewed upwards. 


Some clinic teams (consultants, embryologists) are simply better than others - e.g. the Lister and ARGC have very good reputations and success rates, despite accepting older women / difficult cases (but the latter doesn't treat single women).  


Some clinics work with cutting edge technology - for example they can screen embryos (which otherwise look fine) for chromosomal abnormalities before getting to transfer, which should increase the likelihood of successful treatments and therefore their statistics.


Were I going through the whole choosing a clinic rigmarole again, I would be looking at some of the behind the scenes stuff quite carefully, not just the statistics.  


Hope that helps.


A-Mx


----------



## janieliz (Jul 25, 2014)

Hi,

Would you mind if I messaged you to ask a couple of things?

J x


----------



## indekiwi (Dec 23, 2008)

Janieliz, if you are referring to me in your last post, no problem at all.   x


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Agree with Inde on this one - you really have to dig deeper than the basic stats
Zita West specialises in what they call 'mild IVF' - I wonder if to be eligible for this you need to have good test results/a good chance at success anyway? (I don't know for sure, but it seems to me that this type of protocol is best suited to the 'easier' cases). By the way, they def treat single woman. 
As Inde says, both Lister and ARGC have excellent reputation for older women/more difficult cases, although ARGC very costly/intensive and does not treat single women. 
I think stats are just one (actually quite small) element of the decision making process when choosing a clinic. At the end of the day they are only numbers and what matters is how you as an individual respond and what works for you personally. I would choose a clinic that tailors its protocols to the individual, that is willing to explore more than just the basics (eg one with some experience of immunes), that is relatively local to you/easily accessible (you will be going there a lot!) and ideally one that ensures plenty of face/phone time with a consultant rather than passing all the care to the nurses
Just my thoughts if I were going through it all again (feeling rather relieved that I'm not actually!)
best of luck,
Suitcase
x


----------



## Altai (Aug 18, 2013)

Hi,

Sorry cant add anything more to whatever has been already mentioned with regards to success rates. Just wanted to add I believe ARGC treats single women. I am single and had a monitoring cycle with them in Jan/February and they were prepared to treat me provided that I'd arrange for a DS. 
It was the price tag that put me off. Also , they would only accept u if ur fsh is in certain range, so one can argue that their statistics is  skewed up a bit.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Altai - re Argc and skewed results I would argue that most pple who cycle there so go as a last resort after failed cycles elsewhere so their results are probably more impressive because of that. yes they insist on an fsh of less than 10 on the month u cycle, but they don't use amh which many clinics do, nor age as a barrier. 
They believe in immunes .  I've cycled there a few times and as an overseas monitored pt but didn't have a positive result, however I do believe they and Mr T give their all and best shots to their pts, and yes they are expensive but close monitoring everyday means they have hardly any ohss cases and daily meds tweaking. Best of luck with Peny- another dedicated an fab lady.


----------



## janieliz (Jul 25, 2014)

Thanks for everyones replies, it really feels like such a minefield! I think I might go and speak to my GP about it and see if she has any local knowledge about the different clinics. I live in the north east and I am in London every week for a day or so but something is telling me that it would be difficult to balance having treatment and travelling.


----------



## indekiwi (Dec 23, 2008)

Janieliz, you would need to be able to get to London on an ad hoc basis, without much prior notice, and likely without much control on appointment times.  There tends to be a higher "touch" rate with IVF, albeit if you do medicated IUI with regular scanning then from day 8 you would likely be in the clinic every second day for follicle and lining scans, before trigger and transfer on consecutive days (so not so different from OE IVF). The Care clinics have a good reputation and there may be one near you.  You might get lucky - your GP might be clued up on what's available - but this is far from common.  Try posting on the relevant regional FF board for recommendations and have a read through those threads as it will give you a strong sense of the type of services, clinical environment and skill sets and the success or otherwise offered by each of your local options.


A-Mx


----------



## Flutter74 (Sep 27, 2013)

Hi ladies. 

i agree with inde....i live an hr from the clinic i used and the app for scans was 730am. it was hard meeting that app time. The clinic control the app not you as a patient. so this needs to be taken into account. 

the success rate are important but consideration needs to be taken about what the clinic has to offer you and how comfortable you feel . choose careful. 

f xxxx


----------

